# What to eat before or after a 10 mile commute? Getting home and feeling a bit sick and faint



## Chris842 (28 Mar 2016)

Hi,

This is my first post here. I found this forum after having this question in my mind, but I now doubt it'll be my last. 

I started cycling to work about a year ago, stopped for a few months after an accident whilst I recovered, and regretfully stopped during the winter which was a big demotivator. I also moved house in the winter so had to figure out the new route to work too, and the cold weather put me off doing that.

I've been cycling to work again for a couple of weeks now. I'm about average in terms of build, probably a bit overweight. 

I cycle 10 miles to work each way. On the way back, it feels a little hilly to me. I go up about 400 feet according to google maps. I do 4 days a week, with a break on wednesdays. I want to do 5 days when I feel fit enough.

Question I have is, can anyone please advise on what I should be eating or drinking? There has been a day or two when I've gotten home and I've felt a bit sick and faint and I guess this is because I haven't eaten right. I still eat the same as what I was eating before getting back on the bike. On one day I felt faint last week, I forgot to drink water throughout the day and only had 1 glass. I remember this sometimes being a problem when I cycled about a year ago too.
Wondering if I should buy some protein bars and eat on after every cycle? I've been reading I should be getting carbs and protein afterwards? Or is that going overboard?

Thanks for any help.

Chris


----------



## Shaun (29 Mar 2016)

Hello Chris,

Welcome to CycleChat.

Do you skip any meals or do you eat a reasonable breakfast and lunch? Do you push _really_ hard on your way home - try to get home as quick as you can (you could be overdoing it a bit maybe)? Have you tried eating and drinking something around an hour or so before you leave work to cycle home - doesn't need to be anything fancy, just a banana and a glass of water?

10 miles each way shouldn't require any carb-loading and will likely get better as your fitness improves, but I'm sure others will have some questions and info to offer, so hopefully you'll get a range of opinions and advice.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 Mar 2016)

Basically echoing what Shaun said. My commute is harder going home too. When I began commuting I was emptying myself on the homeward trip, so I started having a snack an hour before leaving. A banana or a peanut butter sandwich was enough to perk me up. I've since realised a lot of what I experienced was indeed down to fitness. I no longer need an energy boost, but I have to say old habits die hard


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Mar 2016)

A normal days food and drink should be more than enough for a 10 mile each way commute. Maybe take it a bit easier on your return run until your fitness builds.
No need for so called 'performance' products, though a glass of milkshake when you get home is no bad thing!


----------



## alicat (29 Mar 2016)

Just make sure you are well-hydrated and take it steady.

For the next couple of weeks, have a bottle of water on the bike and make sure you drink every few minutes whether you need it or not. Keep a banana in the back pocket.


----------



## ozboz (29 Mar 2016)

i always carry a choco milk drink , i drink it usually nearing the end of journey if I feel a bit low on energy and rest for a while then carry on , so a slurp of it about an hour to 30 mins before hand may well carry you home ,, if that is if you do not have a lactose intolerance !!


----------



## Spinney (29 Mar 2016)

What they said...

I'm not the fittest, and I have the occasional 'wobbly' feeling when out on the bike, and when I think about it it is usually because I haven't eaten anything for several hours. I always feel better cycling if I've had a snack about an hour before. Even if you forget, if you eat a banana as you're getting ready to cycle home you should be fine.

But the key is eating something _before_ you cycle home, to stop the wobbly feeling happening at all (not worrying what to eat to recover from the wobbly feeling!).


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2016)

Have a banana and a glass of milk before you leave work?

Edit...as @Spinney just said!


----------



## Chris842 (29 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the replies, that is useful. I have runkeeper running and it tells me I burn about 1000 calories a day, so was guessing I'd need to replenish that in extra calories per day.

Shaun... yes I do push myself to get home quicker. Tend to skip breakfast a lot on weekends but not weekdays when I'm cycling. It'll be 1 weetabix just before leaving and then fruit when I arrive at work. Because 2 weetabix makes me feel a bit full and I think its bad to exercise when you're full right?

Come to think of it, the days I've felt rough probably are the days I've not drank as much water now. At least I now know that I dont need big changes to my diet (well I probably do actually, because its not great, but atleast not for the cycling).

And yeah I need to start drinking during the ride too. I've been putting off getting a water bottle cage attached but really ought to.


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2016)

20 miles probably more like 600 calories (approx 30 per mile a decent rule of thumb unless you are very heavy or really hammering it in hilly terrain)


----------



## ayceejay (29 Mar 2016)

Chris, there is no offence in what I say but this is a beginner problem that you will find the answer to as you go because we are all different and what is good for me may not be good for you.Your distance is quite a bit before and after a days work and it looks like you are not fuelled for it. It may even be possible that you are not fuelled properly for the bit between the rides. You should perhaps look at what you eat of regular food during a day before looking for supplements.


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2016)

Two weetabix is my staple breakfast but we are all different, when I commute 10 miles I always carry a bottle even if I only take a sip but again we are all different.


----------



## midlife (29 Mar 2016)

Hi

Silly question but how old are you?

Shaun


----------



## PenttitheFinn (30 Mar 2016)

I used to find the commute home worse than going to work especially in the summer. What I found helped me was drinking enough water to make me want to go to the loo before leaving for home, then evening meal as soon as I got home.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2016)

Another one here who advocates drinking a chocolate milk drink after a ride. 

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...secret-powers-chocolate-milk-mo-farah-runners

The fact that it has, evidently, nutritional benefits is a bonus for me as I love cold full-fat chocolate milk.


----------



## albion (30 Mar 2016)

Yes, just hydrate before the ride.

If overweight you have a useful 20 mile run to get down to a desired goal within a year or less.
And having lost that weight, that 20 miles likely becomes easy.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Mar 2016)

Chris842 said:


> Thanks for the replies, that is useful. I have runkeeper running and it tells me I burn about 1000 calories a day, so was guessing I'd need to replenish that in extra calories per day.
> 
> Shaun... yes I do push myself to get home quicker. Tend to skip breakfast a lot on weekends but not weekdays when I'm cycling. It'll be 1 weetabix just before leaving and then fruit when I arrive at work. Because 2 weetabix makes me feel a bit full and I think its bad to exercise when you're full right?
> 
> ...



I would strongly recommend you forget about calories burned. I tried the calories in (MyFitnessPal) and calories out (MapMyRun) for years, and I steadily put on weight.

I've finally lost most of that.

I would suggest that you had a break from commuting and your body is just getting used to it again. Your body will demand food if it needs it, you won't waste away.

I started 30 mile commutes in November and took in snacks on the way, by January I didn't need that anymore, and started losing the excess fat slowly.

I might have a bowl of porridge or fruit and fibre half an hour before hitting the road.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (1 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Another one here who advocates drinking a chocolate milk drink after a ride.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...secret-powers-chocolate-milk-mo-farah-runners
> 
> The fact that it has, evidently, nutritional benefits is a bonus for me as I love cold full-fat chocolate milk.


Have you any idea what "Chocolate Milk" Mo drinks. I have always enjoyed milk,and enjoy 70% cocoa dark chocolate, but not together. Cadburys drinking chocolate is mostly sugar, so Ovaltine would be better !


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2016)

_Moi, Penti, mita kuuluu!_

Don't know if this article helps, otherwise you could just google 'Mo Farah chocolate milk/drink'.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (1 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> _Moi, Penti, mita kuuluu!_
> 
> Don't know if this article helps, otherwise you could just google 'Mo Farah chocolate milk/drink'.


Moi Dayvo, Hyva kittos, I have looked it up without success, but I think I will just melt a square of Green and Blacks, or Co-op fairtrade into a cup of milk, and pretend I need it. Truth is I am a long way of serious mileages and only cycle for fun and fitness !


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> Moi Dayvo, Hyva kittos, I have looked it up without success, but I think I will just melt a square of Green and Blacks, or Co-op fairtrade into a cup of milk, and pretend I need it. Truth is I am a long way of serious mileages and only cycle for fun and fitness !



Yeah, I think that's probably the best way for us 'non super athletes.  I'm happy to use both melted milk or plain chocolate in cold full milk after a ride. Otherwise, depending on laziness, I'll drink Alpro Soya Chocolate Milk.

Where are you from in Suomi? One of my best mates is from Tampere and I've been there many times, Helsinki, too.


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2016)

Green & blacks make hot choc too http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/...lacks-organic-hot-chocolate-300g-7716075-p-44


----------



## PenttitheFinn (1 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, I think that's probably the best way for us 'non super athletes.  I'm happy to use both melted milk or plain chocolate in cold full milk after a ride. Otherwise, depending on laziness, I'll drink Alpro Soya Chocolate Milk.
> 
> Where are you from in Suomi? One of my best mates is from Tampere and I've been there many times, Helsinki, too.


I'm not, but my mother's side of the family came from Juuka, North Karelia, but I have family all over except the west coast. Going to Lapland again this summer, love the mozzys


----------



## PenttitheFinn (1 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Green & blacks make hot choc too http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/...lacks-organic-hot-chocolate-300g-7716075-p-44


Sounds just what I want, thanks !


----------



## Big Dave laaa (1 Apr 2016)

1 glass of water during the day at work isn't enough even if you're driving home. Keep yourself hydrated and you'll notice improvements in lots of areas. Does your job prevent you from drinking regularly throughout the day?


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Apr 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> Moi Dayvo, Hyva kittos, I have looked it up without success, but I think I will just melt a square of Green and Blacks, or Co-op fairtrade into a cup of milk, and pretend I need it. Truth is I am a long way of serious mileages and only cycle for fun and fitness !


Chocolate or any other Nesquick will do just fine, the milk is the really important bit, the Choco is just adding sugar ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Apr 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> Moi Dayvo, Hyva kittos, I have looked it up without success, but I think I will just melt a square of Green and Blacks, or Co-op fairtrade into a cup of milk, and pretend I need it. Truth is I am a long way of serious mileages and only cycle for fun and fitness !


Chocolate or any other Nesquick will do just fine, the milk is the really important bit, the Choco is just adding sugar ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Apr 2016)

Echo echo echo ...


----------



## speccy1 (1 Apr 2016)

I ride 30 miles every day on a bowl of porridge and some soup, and I`m not particularly fit, that`s 5 days a week too


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Apr 2016)

Chris, what you are describing is know as "bonking" in cycling circles. Its when your energy reserves are running out and you are not eating to replace them. But I have never heard of anyone who Bonks at 10 miles. It is usually much, much further.

My first stop if I were you would be the doctors for a Well man check up. They will check your heart rate, blood pressure, blood sugers etc. Just to make sure everything is working right. You may have a slight imbalance that is causing this problem.

To ride 10 mile you should not need extra additives for you to stay well. Keeping hydrated, even if you are not cycling is important. I take a bike waterbottle to work with me and usually drink 4 in an 8 hour shift. 

You do not say if you take it easy when cycling or are trying to break records all the time. Take it easy. Find the slowest 10 mile thread on here. Its interesting how so many people liked the idea.


----------



## sheffgirl (8 May 2016)

I love chocolate milk. I've started making my own, making a banana smoothie with a splash of milk and a teaspoon of cocoa powder (depends how chocolatey you want it though).
It contains no added sugar, but the banana makes it plenty sweet enough and it's got the added bonus of fruit 
I've also made it with coconut milk, so it could easily be lactose free or vegan.
I don't need it after my normal ride home, but the last few rides I have, after adding extra miles and more hills, off road too. 
Sometimes I get back and am so hungry I feel sick, so I have to get something in quick.


----------



## adamangler (8 May 2016)

Could be blood sugar ? Worth getting checked.

A 10 mile commute should cause problems but if I do a cold 10 flat out I feel sick and dizzy. Maybe you are just pushing way too hard?


----------

